# Cold Camping? It's not for everyone. Be prepared!



## NativeCutt (Dec 31, 2020)

In my youth I did a few cold camps. I taught my wife how to stay warm in a tent in the winter by sleeping out in our back yard usually on New Year night.









Could you survive a winter night camping at Peter Sinks?


Peter Sinks near Logan Canyon records some of the lowest temperatures in the contiguous United States during the winter months. What makes Peter Sinks so cold? Why would you want to camp there in winter? What are the secrets to comfortable cold winter camping?




www.ksl.com


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I think most here know how to camp in the winter. Personally, I'd never deliberately set camp in a cold sink. All i'll say beyond that is the temperature drops _fast_, so you'd better be thinking about what your going to need, before you need it.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

NativeCutt said:


> taught my wife how to stay warm in a tent in the winter by sleeping out in our back yard usually on New Year night.


I hope you didn't take her camping at Peter Sink?


----------



## NativeCutt (Dec 31, 2020)

Catherder said:


> I hope you didn't take her camping at Peter Sink?


Not yet. She keeps begging me.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

There are defiantly tricks to camping in winter conditions, but once you get the basics down it can be pretty comfortable. Given a choice I would choose a snow shelter over a tent most of the time.


----------

